# Smallest 1 x AAA clicky?



## recDNA (Feb 6, 2012)

I've been reading some threads here today about some really nice looking small AA and AAA twisties. The thing is I really, really hate twisties but I would love a clicky small enough for my keyring.

I'm not looking for a mod like the famous pd1/leef combo. I don't want to spend that much money.

Is there such a thing as a AAA clicky small enough for keyring use? 

If not what is the smallest cr123 clicky? At one time I had a p1d on my keyring so I know we're not talking tiny here but I do want something smaller than a p1d. (Again no mods please).

Thanks!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 6, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I've been reading some threads here today about some really nice looking small AA and AAA twisties. The thing is I really, really hate twisties but I would love a clicky small enough for my keyring.
> 
> I'm not looking for a mod like the famous pd1/leef combo. I don't want to spend that much money.
> 
> ...



zebralight makes small cr123 click button lights, probably the smallest (not discontinued) of any cr123 twist or click, and with many modes.


----------



## shelm (Feb 6, 2012)

check out eagtac d25 series with clickies. should be small enough for keychain.


----------



## dmkatz76 (Feb 6, 2012)

Are the D25 clickies available?


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 6, 2012)

This is the smallest AAA clicky in my arsenal.












CQG S1 Neutral. Almost the same length as LD01 but waaaay thinner, and with a clicky.


----------



## shelm (Feb 6, 2012)

i dont think that the eagtac clickies are available yet. the cqg s1 isnt it too heavy-ish for keychain carry? i prefer 13g lights.


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 6, 2012)

At that size, not at all. It's thin, but that's ok since it's SS.


----------



## betweenrides (Feb 6, 2012)

Zeruel said:


> This is the smallest AAA clicky in my arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that light. I've got the AA version on order.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 6, 2012)

What is cqg?


----------



## recDNA (Feb 6, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> zebralight makes small cr123 click button lights, probably the smallest (not discontinued) of any cr123 twist or click, and with many modes.



They're too fat for keychain aren't they? Do you know which is the smallest?


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Feb 6, 2012)

4sevens preon with the preon 2 clicky tail. Going gear has the preon onsale right now but I think u would have to get the tail from 4sevens


----------



## betweenrides (Feb 6, 2012)

recDNA said:


> What is cqg?



Google CQG S1 for AAA version or CQG S2 for AA.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 6, 2012)

Zeruel said:


> This is the smallest AAA clicky in my arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is the clicky on it?
Is 3 inches too long for a keychain?


----------



## bugout (Feb 6, 2012)

Zeruel said:


> This is the smallest AAA clicky in my arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do want! That is some fine minimalist design. Do you like the beam compared to the others?


----------



## Kokopelli (Feb 7, 2012)

Isn't CQG S1 single mode? I'm waiting for S2 in the mail. didn't buy S1 because of the single mode.


----------



## bedazzLED (Feb 7, 2012)

I noticed that shiningbeam.com have some AAA clickies. They're called HypeTac. Never tried one and don't own one, but it it's from SB, it's gotta be good.

Also, there is the THRUNITE TI.​


----------



## recDNA (Feb 7, 2012)

bedazzLED said:


> I noticed that shiningbeam.com have some AAA clickies. They're called HypeTac. Never tried one and don't own one, but it it's from SB, it's gotta be good.
> 
> Also, there is the THRUNITE TI.​


I am used to carrying the 4sevens mini 123 on my keyring but it broke. Is the thrunite small enough for a keyring?


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 7, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I am used to carrying the 4sevens mini 123 on my keyring but it broke. Is the thrunite small enough for a keyring?


Yes, but it's a twisty. It is a bit different, because you twist for low and keep twisting for high, rather than twisting back and forth.


----------



## HIDblue (Feb 7, 2012)

Streamlight Microstream...1xAAA with a FORWARD clicky and it screams on a 10440. It only comes with a fixed pocket clip so you'd probably have to find a way to make it fit a keychain ring, but I think it's a great little AAA light...and it only costs about $18.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks but the keychain ring is a must. Its the only reason I don't use the mini 123 any more. The hole for the keychain ring got bigger and bigger then broke.


----------



## shelm (Feb 7, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Thanks but the keychain ring is a must. Its the only reason I don't use the mini 123 any more. The hole for the keychain ring *got bigger and bigger then broke*.


10yrs performance guarantee. you get FREE replacement from 4sevens afaik.


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 7, 2012)

recDNA said:


> What is cqg?



The skinny cousin of DQG AAA offered by the same dealer.




recDNA said:


> How is the clicky on it?
> Is 3 inches too long for a keychain?



It's reverse clicky, 1-mode. 3" isn't too long in my opinion, at least not for this slim factor. There are keys longer than 3" although it's up to your preference if it's too long for you.




bugout said:


> Do want! That is some fine minimalist design. Do you like the beam compared to the others?



Beam is smooth with a gentle hotspot. Pretty good although I've seen better.




Kokopelli said:


> Isn't CQG S1 single mode? I'm waiting for S2 in the mail. didn't buy S1 because of the single mode.



Yes, single mode unfortunately. But I'm taken in by the minimalist design and size so...


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm tellin ya the preon 1 with a clicky tail. If your use to carrying a CR123 light then the Zebra light SC51 I beleave won't be much larger and any 1 AAA light like the LD01, Preon, or Thrunite Ti will be a little longer but about half the diamiter. The manufacturer sites will have dimentions, the smallest 1 AAA's I know of are the Klarus X6 and X10 but there all twisty. The only clickies are the Preon I mentioned and the CQG S1 or what ever posted earlier.

If your looking for a 123 light there are lots of small ones but the Zebra Light is the only clicky the next thing would be a Fenix PD20, jetbeam BC10 or a Quark 123 (no mini) but there both bigger.

Your going to have to decide if its keychain material or not some people carry mini mags on there keys... Or rather carry there keys on there mini mag.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Feb 7, 2012)

Zeruel said:


> This is the smallest AAA clicky in my arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are the caps that are on the preon and the LD01?


----------



## recDNA (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for replying!

Right now I'm carrying an old nitecore ez cr2 which is nice and small and brighter than any of the AAA lights I looked up. Its a twisty but at least only ONE twist. I really hate twisting and untwisting multiple times.

The CGQ impresses me the most but I'm afraid i'll miss the output compared to my mini on rcr123.

This is making me look again at the cr123 and cr2 lights (more volts, more output). I don't know of any cr2 clickies so it looks like I'm in search of the smallest high output cr123 clicky but i dont dare start another thread while this one still lives. I'm going to look at the zebralight first. I know the quark 123 is too big fir keychain. The other thing is the flashlight must have a keychain ring opening. Some don't. I used to carry a p1d and they were pretty big for a keychain.

Seems like there might be a market for a nice small cr2 clicky.


----------



## Swede74 (Feb 7, 2012)

This may not be the smallest single AAA keychain flashlight available, but it resided on my keychain for about a year, until I got the iTP A03 Upgraded.
I bought it when it was marked down to about the equivalent of $12 USD so it's far from a high-end light. It seems reliable enough though, it has never caused me any problems. 

These are all the specifications I have:

Diameter: 18mm
Length: 91mm
Weight: 25g

1 W Power LED

To my eyes it looks like the output is about 50 lm; it's similar or slightly brighter than the Zebralight SC51 on Medium 1 (30 lm)

The second picture shows a Maglite Solitare and a AAA battery for comparison. 








, 



, ,


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 7, 2012)

Flashlight Dave said:


> What are the caps that are on the preon and the LD01?



Just some heat shrink tubing to provide minimum protection to the head. I tend to drop my lights.










recDNA said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> Right now I'm carrying an old nitecore ez cr2 which is nice and small and brighter than any of the AAA lights I looked up. Its a twisty but at least only ONE twist. I really hate twisting and untwisting multiple times.
> 
> ...



Think I've been there, no luck in finding a CR2 clicky except for one which turns out to be bigger than a CR123 light! Generally, CR123 clickies are too fat for keychain carry, IMO. But Zebralight and perhaps E11.2 (shorter than Quark 123) might be your most compact choices.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Feb 7, 2012)

*3rd time I'm kicking my self for not remembering this. WHAT IS THE MOD TO PUT A CLICK ON TO A Quark MiNi 123? IT involved a clicky tail from some other light.*


----------



## recDNA (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there any way to connect an sc31 to a keyring?


----------



## budynabuick (Feb 8, 2012)

I think Peak has a clicky aaa. It is a twisty with instant clicky as well if I'm not mistaken. I believe you turn it on with click and set level with twist. I may end up with one.

Keith


----------



## Double_A (Feb 8, 2012)

AAA Preon 1 with a clickie tailswitch

Bought the Preon 2 in Titanium, I kick myself for not having bought the Preon 1 body at the same time.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 8, 2012)

Too long and expensive for keyring


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 8, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> *3rd time I'm kicking my self for not remembering this. WHAT IS THE MOD TO PUT A CLICK ON TO A Quark MiNi 123? IT involved a clicky tail from some other light.*


Here is one option.


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 8, 2012)

Someone already mentioned the Thrunite TI and I'll bet you would like it. As mentioned it's not like the usual twisty. A slight twist and it's on low a little more twist and you pass through low to high. So it's only one twist. It has a nice post on the end to make it easy to use on a key chain.

The Tank007 TK-71 is a one mode clicky if you really prefer a clicky. I find the Thrunite TI much easier to use however.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 8, 2012)

You underestimate my hatred of twisties sir! lol

The TI isn't bright enough for me. I'm a long term member but never matured to the point that I don't go for the big lumens numbers!


----------



## budynabuick (Feb 8, 2012)

n-light over at shiningbeam I believe (or cnquality) is aaa tail clicky for three modes. No twisty.Looks like a nice light.
I will be getting one my self. XPG-R5 as well

Keith


----------



## af112566 (Feb 8, 2012)

4 sevens preon is awesome,,,


----------



## recDNA (Feb 8, 2012)

budynabuick said:


> n-light over at shiningbeam I believe (or cnquality) is aaa tail clicky for three modes. No twisty.Looks like a nice light.
> I will be getting one my self. XPG-R5 as well
> 
> Keith



No keychain hole


----------



## GForGeep (Feb 8, 2012)

recDNA said:


> No keychain hole



It has two small holes on the side of the tailcap that you can put a lanyard thru or a small keyring (it can still tail stand but the keyring won't be very flexible)


----------



## bluewater (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe a bit over the OP's price point, but why not try to find a LF2xt. Nothing else compares.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 8, 2012)

It would be too old for such complex electronics to be dependable used. Yours may still be fine but seller's may not be. It's also a little complicated for my taste.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Feb 8, 2012)

budynabuick said:


> n-light over at shiningbeam I believe (or cnquality) is aaa tail clicky for three modes. No twisty.Looks like a nice light.
> I will be getting one my self. XPG-R5 as well
> 
> Keith




Keith , I don't see n-light at shinningbeam ... do you mean HypeTac P1A ?


~


----------



## OCD (Feb 8, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Keith , I don't see n-light at shinningbeam ... do you mean HypeTac P1A ?



The N-Light B3 from cnquality is what I believe he was referring to. I looked at those too, but unfortunately those have been out of stock for quite some time. It doesn't say so on their site, but when you try to add one to your shopping cart you get "_Sorry, Out-of-stock and stop sales. Would you want to book in now and reserve the product?_" Bummer too...it looks like decent clicky to fill my want for an LF2XT!

The cqg looks nice, but I think it would be way too slick for such a small light.

I'm not sure why I'm so determined to find a decent clicky replacemet for my SST Maratac which has worked flawlessly and sees very limited use as a back-up to my HDS.


----------



## budynabuick (Feb 9, 2012)

OCD said:


> The N-Light B3 from cnquality is what I believe he was referring to. .



Yes, that was it. Out of stock? I wanted one. I hate buying from across the water as it takes to long among other things. I could swear I saw this light at Shiningbeam. Hmm

Keith


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Feb 9, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Too long and expensive for keyring


The Preon 1? really? Goinggear has them on sale right now.


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeruel said:


> This is the smallest AAA clicky in my arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That little guy is slick! Where does it unscrew to install batteries? It looks like it's seamless stainless. You say it's one mode? How bright is that single mode? Run time? Beam Shots? Can I get a review?  How much is shipping to the USA? Durability? Is it hard to install battery (i.e. tricky to unscrew clicky switch) - or does it unscrew in a more "normal" place that I'm not seeing? I think I want the CQG S1, as long as it's high quality. Thanks!

Oh, and what does "CW" and "NW" mean on the options when I order? (Clear White? Neutral White?) So, this thing ALWAYS throws 80 lumens as it's only mode? I like that. I can't find any information on this light.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> The Preon 1? really? Goinggear has them on sale right now.



That doesn't make them short enough for keyrings!


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 24, 2012)

Eneloops said:


> That little guy is slick! Where does it unscrew to install batteries? It looks like it's seamless stainless.



It unscrews..... here:









Eneloops said:


> You say it's one mode? How bright is that single mode? Run time? Beam Shots? Can I get a review?  How much is shipping to the USA? Durability? Is it hard to install battery (i.e. tricky to unscrew clicky switch) - or does it unscrew in a more "normal" place that I'm not seeing? I think I want the CQG S1, as long as it's high quality. Thanks



You can get the specs from the CPF's dealer "Cnqualitygoods" over at the MP.




Eneloops said:


> Oh, and what does "CW" and "NW" mean on the options when I order? (Clear White? Neutral White?)



Yes, Cool White and Neutral White options when you order.


Here's a comparison with a few other AAA clickies:


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeruel said:


> You can get the specs from the CPF's dealer "Cnqualitygoods" over at the MP.



I wish I could, but it says:

*eneloops*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
I guess I'm still too new to view all flashlight information. Maybe someone could copy and paste the specs here? Oh well, I guess I am not allowed to know these things.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 24, 2012)

Tank007 aaa with a GDP is the smallest clickie 1aaa I have, the Hypetac P1a is a little larger but still a beauty


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 24, 2012)

Eneloops said:


> I wish I could, but it says:
> 
> *eneloops*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> ...




Oh, you'll probably "Unenlightened" over there, need to make a couple of posts to qualify. In any case, I'll send you a pm of the link.


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you, Zeruel! I appreciate it!


----------



## somnambulated (Mar 24, 2012)

recDNA said:


> That doesn't make them short enough for keyrings!



3" long is too big for a keychain?


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeruel said:


> Oh, you'll probably "Unenlightened" over there, need to make a couple of posts to qualify. In any case, I'll send you a pm of the link.



Well, I just ordered it. Thanks for all your help. Single Mode Clicky sold it for me. I'm so sick of multiple levels, I like how this is supposed to be just one level - bright.


----------



## somnambulated (Mar 24, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> *3rd time I'm kicking my self for not remembering this. WHAT IS THE MOD TO PUT A CLICK ON TO A Quark MiNi 123? IT involved a clicky tail from some other light.*



I'd love to know this as well


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2012)

somnambulated said:


> 3" long is too big for a keychain?



Yes....and does that even include the clicky which makes it longer than the twisty version?


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeruel said:


> Here's a comparison with a few other AAA clickies:



That CQG S1 on the bottom - is the clicky a forward switch or reverse? Does it do momentary on?


----------



## NickBose (Mar 25, 2012)

It's a reverse clicky (meaning no momentary on)
*It's absolutely THE SMALLEST AAA clicky in the world*.
Since I love minimalist design (but must be clicky for one hand operation), and I don't want my shirt pocket to sag when I wear an EDC light, this is the only light that fits my EDC criteria.
It's almost the perfect EDC for me except it doesn't have a deep clip
I had to use the clip from the iTP but it doesn't stay still as there is nothing to keep it from sliding up and down, maybe I have to apply some sort of glue

One note: the second CQG I bought is a bit too thin for my eneloops (I scared to use the eneloops as it may not be possible to pull it out of the light)
The first one was fine though.

To buy, google this phrase (note wrong spelling of the word thinnest)
[h=1]CQG S1 World's thinest CREE XP-G R3 1xAAA EDC Flashlight[/h]


----------



## bltkmt (Mar 25, 2012)

I have one of the CQG S1s - love the thin, smooth shape and (on mine) the beam...very smooth and a nice white.


----------



## willydigger (Apr 20, 2012)

My CQG just broke today. Wouldn't turn on. Replaced the battery still nothing. I had it since Nov. 2011 so 6 months. Hardly any use. I'm back to the Microstream. It was a super awesome light while it lasted.

EDIT: I was so bummed that I decided to mess with it thinking it was just a shell. I started messing with the spring on the tail and toggling the clicky. I put it back together and it worked. Don't know what I did, but it's back!


----------



## Eneloops (Apr 21, 2012)

shelm said:


> i dont think that the eagtac clickies are available yet. the cqg s1 isnt it too heavy-ish for keychain carry? i prefer 13g lights.



My CQG-S1 weighs 16.6 grams with the ti bead. I have a few extra beads so I weighed them at 1.3 grams a piece. I weighed a length of cord about the same length and that came to 3.0 grams. So, 16.6 - 1.3 - 3.0 = 12.3 grams for the light with only the small split ring attached and no battery. The picture below shows total weight, with battery and all. 28 grams is its "wet" weight. So it just BARELY meets your weight limit, shelm. My stainless Maratac AAA is a full 10 grams heavier, with the exact same cord/bead attachments. 







I've bought a few lights since, but it's been my EDC since day one. I love everything about it, except that it's a reverse clicky, but the clicky works great. I think its light weight, and 11.4mm thickness really puts it above the rest. It is 2.985" inches long (75.78mm). I don't even know it's there, and the neck-lanyard provides an anchor, for me to depress the clicky, without any slippage. I don't even have to grip the light, only rest my index finger above it, and press the clicky against the cord around my neck (hope that makes sense). I never would have thought the least expensive one would be my favorite/most used. 






From left to right: CQG-S1, LensLight Micro Ti, Maratac Stainless AAA.


----------



## willydigger (Apr 21, 2012)

Gotta ask, where did you get the cool skull? I think I need to specify further. The cool skull lanyard bead?


----------



## jorn (Apr 21, 2012)

Got the cqg s1 today. No o-rings, glass lense is loose (ralttes). Off center led. Still.. I kind of like it  It's a small good looking one mode aaa clicky. It dont like 10440's, turns "burn your fingers hot" in 10 sek with a imr 10440. Nice and bright, but heated up way too quick to run with 10440's. Cant see the seam between the tailcap and the light at all on mine.


----------



## Eneloops (Apr 21, 2012)

willydigger said:


> Gotta ask, where did you get the cool skull? I think I need to specify further. The cool skull lanyard bead?



The bead is made by Ryk Maverick. His company is called, "STARLINGEAR" (just google "starlingear") and I ordered it from MonkeyEdge. 

Let us know which one(s) you get!


----------



## willydigger (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, two things. The one you have is discontinued and I'd have to sell a kidney to afford it anyway! 

So I made one instead. It's chilling with my Speck.


----------



## Eneloops (Apr 21, 2012)

It's "discontinued", but they still have like three left in stock. Good job on your wooden version though. Make a mold out if it, and cast it in silver!


----------



## willydigger (Apr 30, 2012)

Well thanks to your post Eneloops, I've developed a new hobby!


----------



## willydigger (Dec 4, 2012)

My CQG broke after a couple months. I assume a problem with the switch. I tried messing with it and it worked for a day or so and then stopped all together. 

Since then I've changed my pouch setup to a Skinth and upgraded to a Maratac Copper AAA. It's not a clicky, but it's bright and awesome! You can see my bead evolution too. A copper Villain!

Here are some terrible cell phone pics.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it a clickie?


----------



## jorn (Dec 5, 2012)

My cqg also crapped out. Died the first day after one drop to the floor. Everyting is press fitted:thumbdown:


----------



## kreisl (Dec 5, 2012)

cqg looks good to me. thanks for the tip!


----------



## recDNA (Dec 5, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I've been reading some threads here today about some really nice looking small AA and AAA twisties. The thing is I really, really hate twisties but I would love a clicky small enough for my keyring.
> 
> I'm not looking for a mod like the famous pd1/leef combo. I don't want to spend that much money.
> 
> ...



Still looking....


----------



## funzel (Dec 5, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Still looking....



Leatherman Serac S1 or S2
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?210489


----------



## DBCstm (Dec 5, 2012)

Still looking for small keychain carry? Try the new MBI HF. Not a clicky but a tail twisty, not traditional thread twisty but a new either direction 2 mode light with lo hi modes and mega power at over 600 lumens on hi! The HF is just over 2" long, I have a copper with a Ti version on the way. Here's the thread for the HF http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?340500-MBI-3-Codename-HF

http://www.matchboxinstruments.com/development-status.html

He's got a Torpedo on the way, about to go pre-order with a beta version that is really what your'e looking for. 3 mode mid-body ring with magnetic switch activation. Built in over-discharge protection with a thermal step-down circuit as well. Multi-chemistry compatable and a max 500 lumens! Check out his threads here on Candlepower forums. Here's the latest thread start-page...http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...A-Flashlight-(photos)-Work-In-Progress-Part-2

Enjoy!

Dale


----------



## recDNA (Dec 5, 2012)

Gotta be a clickie, gotta have a keychain ring...... Still looking


----------



## dsmcloud (Dec 5, 2012)

just recieved set of 5 trunite ti, really nice twisty, smaller in length then my car keys and quite brite also, good grip also. light twist and low turn tighter bright.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 5, 2012)

C l i c k i e! There are a gazzilion great twisties and i hate em all!


----------



## passive101 (Dec 5, 2012)

recDNA said:


> C l i c k i e! There are a gazzilion great twisties and i hate em all!



All the twisties I've had skip modes and such after a while.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 5, 2012)

passive101 said:


> All the twisties I've had skip modes and such after a while.



I just don't like twisties no matter how well they work. I like a nice "click" and at least 80 lumens. I don't care about multiple modes on a keychain light. It's really hard to find the combo of clickie, keychain ring, small. I have a nice AA clickie but it is way too big for a keychain.


----------



## naturelle (Dec 6, 2012)

DBCstm said:


> He's got a Torpedo on the way, about to go pre-order with a beta version that is really what your'e looking for. 3 mode mid-body ring with magnetic switch activation. Built in over-discharge protection with a thermal step-down circuit as well. Multi-chemistry compatable and a max 500 lumens! Check out his threads here on Candlepower forums. Here's the latest thread start-page...http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...A-Flashlight-(photos)-Work-In-Progress-Part-2


Wait - there's still work on the MBI Torpedo? I am listed on the mailinglist, and I guess there didn't came any news since about 1 or 2 years...


----------



## martindb (Dec 6, 2012)

A LED Lenser p3 is a very nice clicky AAA flashlight. The standard one is only 13.6 Lumen but quite cheap. They also do a AFS P version which has 75 lum but costs a fair bit more.


----------



## bltkmt (Dec 6, 2012)

naturelle said:


> Wait - there's still work on the MBI Torpedo? I am listed on the mailinglist, and I guess there didn't came any news since about 1 or 2 years...



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...A-Flashlight-(photos)-Work-In-Progress-Part-2


----------



## recDNA (Dec 6, 2012)

Sounds like a modified twistie? I cannot seem to communicate that I have absolutely no interest in any form of twistie.


----------



## bltkmt (Dec 6, 2012)

Agreed, and I hear you fine. Was just responding to the guy asking about the Torpedo.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry about that chief!


----------



## rebelbayou (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm with you recDNA on this one. The smallest, usable AAA clicky that I have is my Preon 1 cllicky or my modified ITP A1 head on a scavenged body with a clicky from a cheap off brand light that I had. It measures 2.9", but it uses an RCR123. Maybe one day we will find an AAA clicky with at least 100 OTF lumens that measures under 3" and under $100. Until then, COME ON TORPEDO!!!!! (not a clicky, but even better with magnetic control ring)


----------



## recDNA (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't mind cr123 if it is small enough for a keychain, has a keychain attachment point, and of course a clickie. 
I would love a magnetic ring WITH a clicky but no interest in any flashlight with no clicky.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Dec 7, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Still looking....



Lumintop Tool AAA Mini


----------



## recDNA (Dec 7, 2012)

Lumens?


----------



## shelm (Dec 7, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Lumens?



never mind. it's XP-G R5 old emitter. and cant be run on 10440.
better get the new Thrunite Ti2 with XP-G2 emitter, plus 10440 compatibility.


----------



## jorn (Jan 16, 2013)

Why cant you use a 10440 in a Lumintop Tool? Same driver as my maratac aaa. Use 10440 all the time in the maratac, so the tool should work fine. The ti2 has no official support for 10440.
The best thing about this driver is: no cheap, slo pwm:twothumbs


----------



## recDNA (Jan 16, 2013)

"worm"?


----------



## bltkmt (Jan 16, 2013)

I think he means Lumintop Worm...but it is not clicky AFAIK.


----------



## jorn (Jan 16, 2013)

recDNA said:


> "worm"?


Haha fixed that. Meant lumintop tool. The driverboard on the tool says "worm". Same as the new maratac aaa rev2. Got "worm" written on the driver.

( I have seen pictures of a new lumintop worm made of copper, a bit different from the old twisty. wrote a mail to lumintop about it, but havent heared anyting yet. So i got "worm" on my mind theese days  )


----------



## recDNA (Jan 16, 2013)

A copper Triple A clicky would really be something


----------



## speedsix (Jan 16, 2013)

Pelican 1910. Works with 10440.


----------



## rjking (Jan 17, 2013)

recDNA said:


> Still looking....



Take a look at the Innova XS. Tailcap switch with momentary high/low. or

Eagletac PN20a.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 2, 2013)

Still hoping for a great true clickie


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Feb 3, 2013)

rjking said:


> Take a look at the Innova XS. Tailcap switch with momentary high/low. or
> 
> Eagletac PN20a.



Unless there's a retailer that still has a stash of it for purchase, the PN20a seems to be discontinued and out of stock everywhere. The PN20a2, though, is still available.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Feb 3, 2013)

jorn said:


> Haha fixed that. Meant lumintop tool. The driverboard on the tool says "worm". Same as the new maratac aaa rev2. Got "worm" written on the driver.
> 
> ( I have seen pictures of a new lumintop worm made of copper, a bit different from the old twisty. wrote a mail to lumintop about it, but havent heared anyting yet. So i got "worm" on my mind theese days  )




hkequipment.net lists it as a new arrival

"_LuminTop WORM Cree XP-G R5 LED Copper Flashlight [Code: WormCp]_"


----------



## Eneloops (May 18, 2013)

willydigger said:


> My CQG broke after a couple months. I assume a problem with the switch. I tried messing with it and it worked for a day or so and then stopped all together.
> 
> Since then I've changed my pouch setup to a Skinth and upgraded to a Maratac Copper AAA. It's not a clicky, but it's bright and awesome! You can see my bead evolution too. A copper Villain!
> 
> Here are some terrible cell phone pics.



Nice work, willydigger! I've got to ask, are you selling any of your bead creations? You should! I'd be interested in a few.


----------



## willydigger (May 18, 2013)

Eneloops said:


> Nice work, willydigger! I've got to ask, are you selling any of your bead creations? You should! I'd be interested in a few.


Yup. 
Here is the main carving thread. 
http://edcforums.com/threads/wabi-sabi-wooden-brass-skull-beads-sales-thread.95980/

Here is the creation/evolution thread. Inspired all by your Starlingear pic! 
http://edcforums.com/threads/wood-metal-acrylic-skull-beads-plus-other-carvings.95193/

They are both long threads, but I think they are pretty entertaining. I also sell on Blade and USN, but the EDCF thread is the most frequently updated.


----------



## Eneloops (May 18, 2013)

Holy Mackrel . . . I LOVE IT! Especially your flashlight specific set-up:






Whoa. That's intense. That's what it's all about. I don't have a Streamlight micro-butt, but I have a Quantum Double-D on its way . . .


----------



## willydigger (May 18, 2013)

^ Have a look here for my post about neck lights. Neck lights?

The DD is likely not an option. It is too stiff to turn one handed. If you like that setup, I'd go with a Nano. It's lightweight, small, and easy to operate.

My current neck light in Aluminum.


----------



## Eneloops (May 18, 2013)

That's my favorite so far. I didn't mean to derail this thread. I love how the light looks integrated into the necklace. My curby bead sort of sit's above my "smallest 1 x AAA clicky" resting on a diamond knot, it's not seamless like yours:






Mine looks like a bead, on a string, on a flashlight. :/


----------



## recDNA (May 18, 2013)

Great fun but I'm still looking for a triple a clicky small enough for a keyring.... and anything other than a clicky doesn't meet the main criterion. That's why I started the thread. I think an electronic clicky is the best alternative but that's an even rarer beast. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjmorris (May 18, 2013)

INOVA XS has a clicky switch. Not the smallest but still small enough for a key chain. 57 lumens on high 6 lumens on low and a lockout mode. I seen these at at REI, I almost bought it. Batteryjunction sells them for $20. I woud like to what this light would do with a 10440 battery. There isn't a lot of options for AAA clicky lights, the clicky tail switch makes them a little bit long for key chains.


----------



## gsr (May 19, 2013)

The Lumapower LM21 EDC is a 3 mode clicky, but there is no keyring hole in the light's body. There is a hole in the pocket clip that a ring could be put through.


----------



## recDNA (May 19, 2013)

Obviously, the shorter the better but it doesnt seem like manufacturers even try to make the clickies shorter. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jorn (May 20, 2013)

Agree.
The twistys are small by nature, and some have even gone great lengths to shrink them to the limit. There are no tiny aaa clickys in this leauge yet. The cqg is a little bit smaller compared with the average/small clickys, but mine was rubbish. My lm-21 was also a monday sample. If someone put a tiny switch on something in the size of the preon p0, or the dqg with it's lo profile tir optic, it would have been nice. (cant find the dqg, its somwhere near, but it's about the same size as the ti p0)


----------



## recDNA (May 20, 2013)

jorn said:


> Agree.
> The twistys are small by nature, and some have even gone great lengths to shrink them to the limit. There are no tiny aaa clickys in this leauge yet. The cqg is a little bit smaller compared with the average/small clickys, but mine was rubbish. My lm-21 was also a monday sample. If someone put a tiny switch on something in the size of the preon p0, or the dqg with it's lo profile tir optic, it would have been nice. (cant find the dqg, its somwhere near, but it's about the same size as the ti p0)



OK, I'll thanks. My thread must remain alive and well until some kind manufacturer is willing to make an effort to reduce the length of a clicky. Is it true electronic clickies are shorter? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jorn (May 20, 2013)

Yes the electronic switches are shorter. And the reverse clickys are usually shorter than the forward clickys.





My spare kuku electronic switch for the swm v-10r ti, the forward clicky from the univex in the pic, and the electronic switch from the lf2xt in the pic.

Normally the electronic switch is a tiny momentary only switch like the one in the lf2xt, or a keyboard, a mouse etc.. The driver need to know what to do when it gets a impulse from switches like theese for them to work properly. The kuku switch is different. It's supposed to replace switches where the driver is not set up to work with impulses only. This one has a ittle capacitor to hold a charge, some electronics and, some relays (i guess) acts like a reverse clicky, but it's compatc and low profile. 

I hope some manufactuers sees this"vigin land" and starts plowing out some supersmall aaa clickys. I'm ok with small twistys, but would buy a supercompact aaa clicky in a heartbeat 

Btw, the date on the pics are way off, just took them with a "dinosaur camera"


----------



## recDNA (May 20, 2013)

It could well be the profit on such a small mass. production light simply isn't there but we have many mom and pop builders here. Some are imo the best flashlight makers in the world. Come on guys. Read my post! LOL

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jorn (May 20, 2013)

Yep. I think some of the problem is the marked. Many expect aaa lights to be a lot cheaper than bigger lights. smaller=cheaper. I see some complaint now and then over the prize of some aaa lights. But i dont think it can be that mutch cheaper than the big lights, and still have the quality we want and expect. Both a big and small light needs a driver, a switch, a led, machining of a pill and body + reflector (might be a little bit faster with small lights). But someone need to put them together, and assembly will be more of a hassle with a tiny light. And that will prob eat on the total labour time. The cost of some extra gram aluminium for a bigger light is not huge. 

Even better if some custom maker makes a ultra small aaa clicky. Maby in ti, with a electronic switch, a low profile tir optic, and a nichia 219 led. That would get my attention for sure


----------



## recDNA (May 20, 2013)

jorn said:


> Yep. I think some of the problem is the marked. Many expect aaa lights to be a lot cheaper than bigger lights. smaller=cheaper. I see some complaint now and then over the prize of some aaa lights. But i dont think it can be that mutch cheaper than the big lights, and still have the quality we want and expect. Both a big and small light needs a driver, a switch, a led, machining of a pill and body + reflector (might be a little bit faster with small lights). But someone need to put them together, and assembly will be more of a hassle with a tiny light. And that will prob eat on the total labour time. The cost of some extra gram aluminium for a bigger light is not huge.
> 
> Even better if some custom maker makes a ultra small aaa clicky. Maby in ti, with a electronic switch, a low profile tir optic, and a nichia 219 led. That would get my attention for sure



omg, i felt the earth move. lol was the old lx2ft small? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jorn (May 20, 2013)

The lf2xt is a small clicky, but not that small. Smaller than lights like the preon p1 and lm21. The lf2xt has a sleeve inside the tube that adds a mm+ of length, and have a extra deep reflector (compared with other aaa lights). And the electronic switch is not super low profile like the one for the bigger v-10r. So there is lots of room to shrink those aaa clickys. Someone needs to make it happen.. sooner or later.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2013)

Still looking... are you out there Overready? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jorgen (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have time to read through this thread but the smallest AAA clicky I have found is sold by Fast Tech. It is a 3-1/4 inch reverse clicky. There are several models and all sell for less than $5.00.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks but looking for something a little smaller and a lot brighter. Maybe $25 - $100

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Etsu (Aug 28, 2013)

recDNA said:


> Great fun but I'm still looking for a triple a clicky small enough for a keyring.... and anything other than a clicky doesn't meet the main criterion. That's why I started the thread. I think an electronic clicky is the best alternative but that's an even rarer beast.



"A clicky" isn't really a criterion, though. It's a design. Rather than limit yourself just to one type of design, why not specify what your basic requirements are, and then find a design to meet those requirements? There may be a user interface that isn't a clicky that fits your needs better.

I know you said you hate twisties, but what is it that you need? One handed use? Momentary on? No accidental pocket activation? Different brightness modes?


----------



## recDNA (Aug 28, 2013)

Honestly not being flippant, just hate twisties. Want clicky. Electronic or mechanical but must stay on once clicked. Key criteria is at least a low and a high (understanding I'll probably get more modes than I want), very bright high (prefer xpg2 but open to other options not fussy about tint), a keychain eyelet, small and light enough to actually carry on a keychain. CR2 would be nice but I've never seen a clicky that uses CR2.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 28, 2013)

Didn't read the whole thread and don't know if these were mentioned. The only 2 1xAAA clickies I know of are the Lumapower LM21 EDC and the Streamlight Microstream (only 1 mode).
I don't like 1xAAA clickies - too small and the switches are usually stiff and hard to use. To each, his own.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll check them out. I want to use 10440. You don't happen to know if either can use li ion without toasting led? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 28, 2013)

Not the Lumapower. There is a CPF thread and youtube video about the Streamlight Microstream running on an Ultrafire 10440. I have an AW 10440 and it didn't light up. Didn't burn up, just didn't light up.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks, sounds like I need to keep looking. I don't think it has a keychain eyelet either. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AVService (Aug 28, 2013)

You can stick a clicky switch on a Preon body too and it is pretty small and AAA but I carried one like this for a while and never really loved it and gifted it away.
The pocket clip has a hole that you could use for keychain attachment too.


----------



## franklin_planner (Sep 1, 2013)

Can you add a clicky end to the new FourSevens Atom A0 Titanium?


----------



## Etsu (Sep 2, 2013)

franklin_planner said:


> Can you add a clicky end to the new FourSevens Atom A0 Titanium?



I think the design is the same as the Preon 0, so no.


----------



## Quality (Sep 2, 2013)

Didnt read the whole thread but...Lumintop Tool is a great option. Its what I would buy if I wanted a keychain clicky for sure. Its got two modes(Low and High) with perfect regulation and runtime and its about as small as a aaa clicky can get.

Also selfbuilt has a review which is always nice.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 2, 2013)

Ideally I would like more umph. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quality (Sep 2, 2013)

recDNA said:


> Ideally I would like more umph.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2



I know what you mean which is why I'm currently waiting for a company to come out with a better aaa light. There really aren't that many choices for aaa. It doesn't get much better than the 80-100 lumens on an eneloop. 

10440 is another option but then you don't get long run times.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 2, 2013)

I intend to use 10440. I don't need run time from a keychain light. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quality (Sep 3, 2013)

recDNA said:


> I intend to use 10440. I don't need run time from a keychain light.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2



Then all you need to do is select any AAA light that has the modes you want in a clicky that "officially" supports 10440. Essentially they are all the same with minute differences in brightness.

If you can locate a tank007 AAA with a clicky that might be your best value. Its also one of the brightest and "throwiest".

Also keep in mind that a lot of these AAA sized lights have interchangeable parts, so if you find the perfect light for you in a twisty style, you can likely make it a clicky relatively cheaply.


----------



## smokey616 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just thought I'd let people know that the current 3-mode version of the CQG S1 is both longer and thicker than the 1-mode version they sold a year or so ago.

So the good news is that CQG have them back in stock - the bad news is that it's bigger than it used to be.


----------



## jbrett14 (Dec 31, 2013)

recDNA, did you ever find your light?

I am in the same boat, regarding wanting a CLICKY, although I don't really intend to use a 10440.

My biggest preference, besides a minimum of 70 or so lumens, is that it has either just a single mode or a UI that turns on in HIGH first. Haven't found it yet. 

The MicroStream was the closest thing I have owned, but it's not real bright. By the way, I used mine on my key chain for a while and had no problems as a key chain light. Although attaching to the clip was not ideal, it worked.


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 31, 2013)

My favorite the Lumapower LM21 (XP-G2 with Efest 10440), then the PA01, ....the worst the E10.


(Sorry, mistake, in the pic is a CQG S1)


----------



## recDNA (Dec 31, 2013)

jbrett14 said:


> recDNA, did you ever find your light?
> 
> I am in the same boat, regarding wanting a CLICKY, although I don't really intend to use a 10440.
> 
> ...



Nope, still looking

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## jbrett14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Trevilux, that Lumapower looks like the switch sticks way too far out. Fine for a shirt pocket but I don't think it would do well in pants pocket (accident activation?).


----------



## recDNA (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm actually looking for a key chain light. I use a carabiner belt clip so pocket activation not an issue. Everything is just too big. When I started this thread I was hoping to goose Oveready to dream up something but probably not enough interest in big money little light.

I think the only way to do it is with an electronic clicky.

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 31, 2013)

jbrett14:

Accidental activation is not easy, but possible.
Momentary on is easy. Really LM21 is not a pants pocket flashlight.


----------



## jbrett14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Trevilux said:


> jbrett14:
> 
> Accidental activation is not easy, but possible.
> Momentary on is easy. Really LM21 is not a pants pocket flashlight.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## jbrett14 (Dec 31, 2013)

recDNA said:


> I'm actually looking for a key chain light. I use a carabiner belt clip so pocket activation not an issue. Everything is just too big. When I started this thread I was hoping to goose Oveready to dream up something but probably not enough interest in big money little light.
> 
> I think the only way to do it is with an electronic clicky.
> 
> Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3



You just gave me an idea to carry my Zebralight SC51 instead of trying to pocket carry a AAA model. Hmmm


----------



## recDNA (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm currently carrying an eagletac d25c this way but it is kinda huge.




I actually wish I went with the xpg2 model instead of the xml though.

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## jbrett14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, a bit large. Looks like you have good taste in automobiles.


----------



## moshow9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Any chance you might consider something a little smaller than the AAA format?

The CQG S3 uses an AAAA battery (includes one and a charging adapter), and comes in at about 2.5". I might try one down the road myself. Wish it didn't have strobe though.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 31, 2013)

jbrett14 said:


> Yeah, a bit large. Looks like you have good taste in automobiles.



LOL, ya inexpensive cars that seldom need service.

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## recDNA (Dec 31, 2013)

moshow9 said:


> Any chance you might consider something a little smaller than the AAA format?
> 
> The CQG S3 uses an AAAA battery (includes one and a charging adapter), and comes in at about 2.5". I might try one down the road myself. Wish it didn't have strobe though.



Probably too exotic for me but if you get one let us know how you like it

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 1, 2014)

Any clicky switches for the Innova Xs?

I have one, but the twisty is a bit of a challenge for one-handed use.

The momentary is nice, but pretty stiff, which I guess is desirable if pocket carrying.

I sure wish it had a pocket clip.

If it had a clicky and a clip, it would replace the Microstream that I carry clipped inside my back pocket.


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## LightObsession (Jan 4, 2014)

What can you tell me about the Tank007 E10?

I've had difficulty identifying the switch sequence, what the low and medium light levels are and duration in medium mode.

Also, is it a forward or reverse clicky?


Thanks.


----------



## Opius (Jan 4, 2014)

Does it HAVE to be a AAA?

Have you seen the CQG S3?

Edit: Just read back, and yes, you have been informed about it  I have sent cnqualitygoods a mail and asked them about using regular AAAA Batteries. maybe someone here knows if i can use non-rechargeable batteries in this light?


----------



## stryfox (Jan 4, 2014)

yoyoman said:


>


I have two of the streamlight in the middle. They get abused. Sometimes they wont turn on and I need to tap them on a hard surface to get them to light. I have cleaned the contacts. I also have 3 in the 2xaaa battery configuration and they all have the same problem sometimes. I am not sure I would buy them again. I have abused them and they were cheap so I am not saying they are not a good value. I just found it odd that all of them are starting to fail at the same time. they were all purchased in the same year. 
I would guess 3-4 years ago?


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, this thread should get some sort of an award for how often the OP has to repeat his preference. 



Opius said:


> Does it HAVE to be a AAA?


No, I think that 10440 would be OK too, 


I just read through this entire thread, I've been wondering what I would do when my (staggeringly-reliable BTW) LD01 / Microstream combo finally goes.
The combination of substantial output and a reliable forward-clicky switch has made this light my pocket favorite for years now.
(It is a touch long for an AAA light and doesn't have a good keychain attachment point, so I'm not suggesting it for the OP; it's just done well for me that's all.)

I was hoping that by now there would be another option out there for a forward-clicky AAA light but I guess not.
(I recall reading about the Pelican ?1910's? and it sounded like those wouldn't be an adequate replacement.)

I'm still looking for another clicky AAA light as well (but a forward-clicky in my case). Good luck OP. :candle:


----------



## recDNA (Jan 5, 2014)

I always carry a 2 x CR123 in my pocket so I would never carry a AAA flashlight that way. Right now an eagletac 2 amp xpg2 is a perfect pocket carry for me. Small, thin, light, decent throw. I still do love my jet beam tcr2 for Pocket carry in the lab though due to infinite output adjustment.

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 5, 2014)

The Pelican 1910 (2nd from right) is bigger and not as throwy as the MicroStream. 

Not a lot of current offerings in AAA clickies. More recent offerings in the AAA twisty area.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 5, 2014)

Tell me about it! LOL

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Opius (Jan 5, 2014)

I am going to buy either a cqg s1 or a Peak Eiger Oveready edition. If the peak eiger is possible to get with a permanent clicky tailcap, and not the momentarily one. Will get back to you on one of those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 6, 2014)

The Peak is available only with momentary. Due to the switch design.


----------



## Opius (Jan 7, 2014)

Is it impossible to change the tailcap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadder (Jan 7, 2014)

I thought I had my perfect edc aaa forward click tail switch light. I got the LumaPower LM21 and have been carrying for a few weeks. I took it out of my pocket the other day and found the glass lens cracked from normal use. I am still on the hunt also for something more durable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Jan 7, 2014)

Are there any at all with electronic "clickies"?

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Opius said:


> Is it impossible to change the tailcap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They don't use a tailcap, everything is integral to the body.

There are a few body styles available. Pocket, which is flat on the back and cannot take a switch. Lug, which is like the pocket but with a rounded split ring attachment point. And Key ring style which has a remove able attachment point that can be swapped with a momentary switch. 

I know Curt was working on a clicky, but decided on the QTC system instead. As far as I know, there aren't any clickys that can be substituted for the momentary switch.

If you can design and build one, I'm sure they'd sell.


----------



## Opius (Jan 7, 2014)

Then i will go for the cqg s1. Smallest i have found, that is a AAA tailcap clicky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgizler (Jan 7, 2014)

Opius said:


> Then i will go for the cqg s1. Smallest i have found, that is a AAA tailcap clicky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You will like it. It's a great little light.


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 7, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Are there any* at all* with electronic "clickies"?
> 
> Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


Well, you said, at all. The Liteflux LF2XT is electronic. But good luck finding one.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 7, 2014)

N light B3 has an electronic switch, but it's a Hen's tooth now too.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 7, 2014)

Lite_me said:


> Well, you said, at all. The Liteflux LF2XT is electronic. But good luck finding one.



Kind of amazing. It was way ahead of its time. Put an xpg2 in it and you've really got something.

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 7, 2014)

Lite_me said:


> Well, you said, at all. The Liteflux LF2XT is electronic. But good luck finding one.



Even if you do get one, you'll find it hard to take it anywhere. Shelf queen status for mine


----------



## recDNA (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> Even if you do get one, you'll find it hard to take it anywhere. Shelf queen status for mine



I never do that. I probably wouldn't be satisfied with max output anyway.

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Opius (Jan 8, 2014)

RecDNA. How about the cqg s1? Whats wrong with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorn (Jan 8, 2014)

My cqg lived for 3 min after unboxing it. No o-rings. Lense was loose and ratteling. Dropped it on the floor from hip height.... poof... didnt like it at all.....

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 8, 2014)

No one has commented on the light all the way on the right of my picture. About the same length as an AAA clicky. It is much thicker and is certainly not a key chain light. It is also more money than these basic, commonly sold AAA clickies. But it is way more light - a lot more lumens, much better beam/tint and more throw - and a lot more robust than any of these AAA clickies.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 8, 2014)

this thread is about lights for keychain carry. it isn't. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AVService (Jan 8, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> No one has commented on the light all the way on the right of my picture. About the same length as an AAA clicky. It is much thicker and is certainly not a key chain light. It is also more money than these basic, commonly sold AAA clickies. But it is way more light - a lot more lumens, much better beam/tint and more throw - and a lot more robust than any of these AAA clickies.



And now you have not really commented on it either????

Looks like a Valiant head on a Vital Gear body to me.


----------



## yoyoman (Jan 8, 2014)

My bad. You're right. Valiant VME head on a Vital Gear FB1. Malkoff M361 N inside. Runs on a 16340 li-ion. Not much longer than an AAA clicky.


----------



## El Camino (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd be interested in a Microstream, but 28 lumens is a bit lacking. Unless it's be updated...

I've had my eye on a LumaPower LM21, but I want to get a better idea on the quality.


----------



## Opius (Jan 9, 2014)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/
14/01/10/7eseryny.jpg

My 30lm flashlight, tailclicky 87mm long. Cost: 99NOK = 13usd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm looking for 200 lumens minimum with 10440

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 9, 2014)

recDNA said:


> I never do that. I probably wouldn't be satisfied with max output anyway.





recDNA said:


> I'm looking for 200 lumens minimum with 10440



No you wouldn't be satisfied with the LF2XT (about 100 lumen on 10440), and putting in a XP-G2 wouldn't give you 200 lumen either. 

I find it strange that no-one else makes anything close to the LF2XT. I think just about everyone who has one will not sell it.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 9, 2014)

As I understand it the programmability is what made it popular. I only need 2 or 3 modes in a key chain light....In fact high only would do. Maybe 1.5 amps.

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Somebody needs to make a clicky body for an Eiger....


----------



## recDNA (Jan 10, 2014)

jabe1 said:


> Somebody needs to make a clicky body for an Eiger....



I might have even been satisfied with the forward clickie it has but then you have no keychain loop. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Opius (Jan 10, 2014)

Make one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> I've been wondering what I would do when my (staggeringly-reliable BTW) LD01 / Microstream combo finally goes.
> The combination of substantial output and a reliable forward-clicky switch has made this light my pocket favorite for years now.


Same here. The switch is the most likely thing to go, and it won't last forever on my Streamix (XP-E LD01/Stylus Pro on 2 X Eneloop) either. Probably the best thing to do is put up a WTB for the older models, and stock up on a couple as the new ones are one piece body and head.


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 28, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Probably too exotic for me but if you get one let us know how you like it
> 
> Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


Picked mine up from work today. It's tiny, slim. No box or packaging is included but it was wrapped well and secure in bubble wrap. It came with a battery, 3 split rings, spare o-ring, and battery charging adapter. Oddly, there was not an o-ring installed on the tail-end so that is where the spare went.

The switch is a forward clicky. Even with big fingers it is easy to actuate the momentary feature by pressing flat against the bottom side. Where one might have a problem is clicking on for continuous light. In this case, the use of a fingertip or nail will be easier. Modes are high, low, and strobe. Personally, would have preferred either a high, low or high, med, low mode set. Reset time between modes is at 2 seconds.

I opted for neutral white. Tint on mine is very nice as is the floody beam profile. Output on high: ~40-45 lumens, on low: ~10 lumens.

Would I carry it on my keychain? Only if it was constructed out of aluminum or titanium. With the stainless steel body that the S3 sports it is heavier than I would like next to my other keys. However, I will carry it loose in the pocket to see how it holds up.

Compared next to an iTP A3:


----------



## recDNA (Jan 28, 2014)

Does it have an eyelet for a key ring? I love the looks of it. How about a little white wall shot? 

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 28, 2014)

A couple of additional pictures (please keep in mind that the the photo does not properly represent the actual tint beamshot,. And I also suck at beamshots). My natural lighting went once the sun went down, so the 1st photo appears warmer due to my artificial lighting. Beamshot was taken approx. 1ft from wall.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 28, 2014)

moshow9 said:


> A couple of additional pictures (please keep in mind that the the photo does not properly represent the actual tint beamshot,. And I also suck at beamshots). My natural lighting went once the sun went down, so the 1st photo appears warmer due to my artificial lighting. Beamshot was taken approx. 1ft from wall.



Looks nice. 

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Impulses (Jan 30, 2014)

Interesting size comparison... Seems it takes going down to AAAA to get a clicky in the same size domain as some of the twisties. 

I've actually been thinking of getting an S2. I figure I already have the i3s if I want something small, but I leave the clip and keychain on it as sometimes I'll attach it to my car keys and/or Leatherman Squirt (and/or hat when working)... So the S2 could be a good complement when I just want something sleeker that rides better in dress pants or a shirt pocket, with some added runtime/lumens as a bonus.

The spec pages for the S1/2/3 are pretty vague and make no mention of runtime, CC/PWM, etc tho; and I haven't seen recent reviews of the latest versions or the 2xAAA S2. It does look a lot sleeker than something like a Preon (cheaper too), but a few of the comments about their reliability on this thread don't inspire much confidence. I guess for around $20 plus shipping it's not too big a risk tho.


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 31, 2014)

I did a quick runtime test on the S3 with the provided NiMH battery.

High: ~27 minutes before dimming
Low: ~2 hours before dimming

It does use PWM. Faster rate I believe on high, and slower rate on low. Usually I'm sensitive to it but could not detect it alone by eye. While some lights that utilize PWM "strobe" when the battery can no longer sustain the required voltage, his one did not as it dimmed.


----------



## JeffInChi (Mar 18, 2014)

recDNA said:


> I've been reading some threads here today about some really nice looking small AA and AAA twisties. The thing is I really, really hate twisties but I would love a clicky small enough for my keyring.
> 
> I'm not looking for a mod like the famous pd1/leef combo. I don't want to spend that much money.
> 
> ...




Well RecDNA, Its been over TWO years since you started this thread. Inquiring minds want to know if you found a light meeting your above criteria.

if not, have you compromised and gotten something else?

im in the same boat as you. After 3 years of reliable service, my LD01 came unscrewed and fell off. It did that twice a year. However, this time I can't find the other half lol. 

I just ordered a thrunite Ti, but I'm also interested in a clicky too. Is there a small, aaa light that takes 10440 batteries, AND has a keychain hole AND is a clicky AND that has an output of over 80 lumens?


----------



## jorn (Mar 18, 2014)

Small, aaa, clicky. Pick 2.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 18, 2014)

nope, never found one


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 18, 2014)

could the inova Xs get close ? can it be modded to a real clicky ?


----------



## recDNA (Mar 18, 2014)

part of my requirement is no-mod needed


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 25, 2014)

Just noticed that CNQ has released a new DQG 1xAAA with a tail switch. It lists the tail as "Tail1288 Machinary Switch", which I'm hoping means it is a mechanical switch. Uses a reflector instead of TIR, no Li-ion support. At 70mm x13.8mm it is pretty small so it's smaller than the E01 currently on my keyring and only 12.5mm longer than the DQG AAA IV twisty. 

Could this be the one? I'm not an early adopter even at CNQ prices so someone else will have to be the guinea pig.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 25, 2014)

Nah , not without an xpg2 nor r2 nor li ion support


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 25, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Nah , not without an xpg2 nor r2 nor li ion support



It's got a XP-G2 R5. What's an r2? d2? I for one don't care for the li-ion support but I imagine version 2 of the light will probably have li-ion support, given that the DQG IV AAA has it now. Seems to be the way it goes


----------



## jorn (Mar 26, 2014)

The new dqg got li-ion support, but its controlled with slow pwm. I choose not to use il-ions in the dqg.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 26, 2014)

Anybody know lumen specs with li ion? Any modes?


----------



## jorn (Mar 26, 2014)

Checked the new dqg clicky. No li-ion support on that one. But the new clicky looks sweet.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 26, 2014)

could be the switch would burn out under additional amperage.


----------



## bltkmt (Apr 21, 2014)

jorn said:


> Checked the new dqg clicky. No li-ion support on that one. But the new clicky looks sweet.



Which DQG are you referring to?


----------



## jorn (Apr 21, 2014)

The one mr floppy was mentioning in post 196.


----------



## anomalyconcept (May 15, 2014)

jorn said:


> The one mr floppy was mentioning in post 196.



If y'all are talking about item #1999 on CNQ (not sure if I'm allowed to include a link), I've got a NW version coming in the mail (along with a S1). Not sure when it will get here, the tracking # isn't active yet (ordered yesterday).

Let me know what things you would like to know and I'll try to remember to revisit this topic


----------



## recDNA (May 15, 2014)

I'm still interested also.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 15, 2014)

anomalyconcept said:


> Let me know what things you would like to know and I'll try to remember to revisit this topic



also discussing it here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384875-DQG-xp-g2-R51A-mini-AAA-light


----------



## darktort (May 15, 2014)

checkout the sunwayman R01A, It`s really small


----------



## recDNA (May 16, 2014)

darktort said:


> checkout the sunwayman R01A, It`s really small



140 lumens sounds better than 10 lumens. I just cannot find the flashlight discussed above at cnqualitygoods.com. The titanium model that can handle lithium ion battery sounds great. I scoured the website but no luck. I found a ss model but not the one discussed above. The one I saw had strobe. unacceptable.


----------



## recDNA (May 16, 2014)

o


Opius said:


> RecDNA. How about the cqg s1? Whats wrong with that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It looks nice. the fairy brass model and spy model also look nice. anybody care to comment on the fairy brass or cnq spy? I know theyre not clickies but soook small.

I would also like to order the s1 or the titanium version that uses 10440 but can you order just 1 thing from cnq? they call themselves wholesalers.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 16, 2014)

bluewater said:


> Maybe a bit over the OP's price point, but why not try to find a LF2xt. Nothing else compares.





recDNA said:


> It would be too old for such complex electronics to be dependable used. Yours may still be fine but seller's may not be. It's also a little complicated for my taste.



Hey recDNA - may I ask in your 2+ year search if you have found a light that fits your needs? 

I think the LF2XT would still be your best bet. It has a simple UI mode that is not too complicated. Also - I find your remark on dependability to be completely unfounded and based on what? Because you think the electronics are too complicated? Just so you are aware the electronics on this driver are no more complicated than on your typical $5 AMC1735 based chinese driver for a P60 drop-in. It's all in the programming of the mCPU. I have personally owned over 20 of these LF2XT lights and probably had another 10-15 pass through my hands doing mods. In all that time I've only had one catastrophic failure and that one was entirely my fault when modding.

Personally, and completely my opinion, but if you have been looking for a light for 2+ years and dismissing every option thrown your way then I have a question and a statement for you:

Question - What have you been using on your keychain in the meantime?
Statement - You are being way too picky.

Obviously it is you prerogative to go down your own light quest - and I do ultimately wish you success. Maybe you should consider doing what TGWNN did and design and build your own light - in 2 years you would've already had it built exactly as you want it.


----------



## recDNA (May 16, 2014)

Nope, still looking. No interest in l2fxt. Too old. Prefer xpg2. Don't want to customize. Cost too much to design my own. Thanks for the suggestion though.

I can afford to be picky since my life doesn't depend on it. Had hoped (foolishly) to inspire one of our custom builders to design a flashlight something like my preference. My current keychain light meets my needs but is too heavy and big. It is an eagletac d25c with 2 amp xpg2.






When I first started this thread I thought there may have been just such a flashlight available (AAA, clicky, small, powerful) that I was unaware of.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 16, 2014)

No problem - maybe you should work with a custom maker to design your own light. Use somebody like Jeff to build the body and Mattaus to put together the driver for you.


BTW - all my LF2XT lights are running either XP-G2 or XP-E2 of varying tints. It's not too old - best damn light I've ever used.

Good luck.


----------



## recDNA (May 16, 2014)

If your lf2xt has an xpg2 it is custom. I'm surprised you'd take the chance of ruining an irreplaceable flashlight. If new ones were still being manufactured I would absolutely look into one... But I bet it would cost too much. Really, all I want is 2 modes, low and high. Kind if a waste to spend so much to control output levels when all I really care about is getting a powerful high beam and a lower level more practical one. I don't need 1 lumen for low. 10 lumen low is fine. Heck, I'd be afraid to carry the lf2xt on my keychain. I just want a usable tool. I do wish I bought one back when they were new and guaranteed but that's water over the bridge. I do love the electronic clicky.


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2014)

My smallest is the Lumintop Tool AAA. Quite a handy light, when you've to go small and lightweight.


----------



## recDNA (May 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> My smallest is the Lumintop Tool AAA. Quite a handy light, when you've to go small and lightweight.



I know I can look it up myself but it is interesting to read about it in this thread. Modes? Emitter? Output? Clicky? Still manufactured?


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2014)

recDNA said:


> I know I can look it up myself but it is interesting to read about it in this thread. Modes? Emitter? Output? Clicky? Still manufactured?


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...AAA)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-and-more!
Don't know if they're still making them.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 16, 2014)

recDNA said:


> If your lf2xt has an xpg2 it is custom. I'm surprised you'd take the chance of ruining an irreplaceable flashlight. If new ones were still being manufactured I would absolutely look into one... But I bet it would cost too much. Really, all I want is 2 modes, low and high. Kind if a waste to spend so much to control output levels when all I really care about is getting a powerful high beam and a lower level more practical one. I don't need 1 lumen for low. 10 lumen low is fine. Heck, I'd be afraid to carry the lf2xt on my keychain. I just want a usable tool. I do wish I bought one back when they were new and guaranteed but that's water over the bridge. I do love the electronic clicky.



I wish I bought 10 when they were cheap. Who knew - I had just joined CPF and begun my journey when they were in their prime - I didn't discover them until a year or two back. If they were produced again and $60 it would be a perfect fit, but I understand your argument. 

I am very comfortable working with electronics so modding the lights was pretty straight forward for me.


----------



## parnass (May 16, 2014)

recDNA said:


> ... Really, all I want is 2 modes, low and high. Kind if a waste to spend so much to control output levels when all I really care about is getting a powerful high beam and a lower level more practical one. I don't need 1 lumen for low. 10 lumen low is fine. ...



The new dual mode (72/14 lumens) version of the Pelican 1910 is a little larger than the less powerful Streamlight Microstream. The Pelican is relatively inexpensive and may suit your needs.

I am more than satisfied with it so far, though I carry it in a shirt pocket instead of on a key chain.


----------



## recDNA (May 16, 2014)

Thanks but Im looking for greater max output.


----------



## jbrett14 (May 16, 2014)

It seems I am in the same boat as recDNA. Two modes is all I need. Heck, I will even take just ONE. Keep it simple. Closest light I had was the MicroStream but it's not bright enough, and it seems one could be made a bit smaller.

Meanwhile, I am going through my dozen Thrunites, which, one by one, are all having that problem with the twisty UI. Not sure what light I will turn to when the last of them fails.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 23, 2014)

Doesn't tick all your boxes but Fenix has released the LD02. It's AAA, it has clicky. Not XP-G2 though and 3 modes but it is short at 7.6cm and light 16g (without battery I presume).


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know. I'll have to check into the specs.


----------



## Brain2014 (May 23, 2014)

When the flashlight is tiny, it's not convenient to click the tail swtich.


----------



## braddy (May 23, 2014)

The new, Fenix LD-02.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2014)

Brain2014 said:


> When the flashlight is tiny, it's not convenient to click the tail swtich.



A twisty is never convenient. I have no problem with a clicky. The smaller the better. I'm hoping for much more than 100 lumens.


----------



## mcnair55 (May 24, 2014)

Brain2014 said:


> When the flashlight is tiny, it's not convenient to click the tail swtich.



Why? I have a tiny clicky AAA and it is very convienent.


----------



## recDNA (May 26, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Why? I have a tiny clicky AAA and it is very convienent.



I wonder why nobody makes one with an electronic switch? They are smaller than clickies.


----------



## archimedes (May 26, 2014)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> ....If they were produced again and $60 it would be a perfect fit, but I understand your argument....



I have found it curious that this niche market has been apparently ignored for so long :thinking:

There is obviously _some_ ongoing demand for a small, programmable, electronic clicky switch, AAA-based (multi-chemistry, 0.8-4.2v) quality torch, since vintage LF2XTs still trade at multiples of their ~$60 original release price.

Virtually every other subset of the flashlight market seems to have experienced intense and increasing competition ... throwers, flooders, 18650-based, CR123A-based, multi-emitters, HID, "tactical" models, etc, etc.

About the only other "neglected" area might be CR2-based lights, but I understand why these are not so popular.

One would think that the advances since the LF2XT-era (in LEDs, drivers, microprocessors, etc) would allow for producing an even more versatile and powerful AAA torch, at a price easily supported by the current market.


----------



## recDNA (May 26, 2014)

archimedes said:


> I have found it curious that this niche market has been apparently ignored for so long :thinking:
> 
> There is obviously _some_ ongoing demand for a small, programmable, electronic clicky switch, AAA-based (multi-chemistry, 0.8-4.2v) quality torch, since vintage LF2XTs still trade at multiples of their ~$60 original release price.
> 
> ...



I bet Oveready could do it!

BTW, CR2 li ion would be nice too.


----------



## yoyoman (May 26, 2014)

There have been some nice AAA lights recently (e.g. Tain, Dark Sucks), but they've all been twisties. A programable, electronic clicky that could handle multible chemistries would really fill a gap and could be priced to make it worthwhile.

Edit: The latest DQG AAA reverse clicky is OK, but it doesn't tick all the boxes. I'm still waiting.


----------



## recDNA (May 26, 2014)

yoyoman said:


> There have been some nice AAA lights recently (e.g. Tain, Dark Sucks), but they've all been twisties. A programable, electronic clicky that could handle multible chemistries would really fill a gap and could be priced to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Edit: The latest DQG AAA reverse clicky is OK, but it doesn't tick all the boxes. I'm still waiting.



Yes!


----------



## yoyoman (May 26, 2014)

The Tain AAA Ottavino is, so far, my favorite AAA. Ti with beautiful knurling and a trit. Great UI - tighten to off, loosen to L and keep going to H. Easy one-handed operation. Almost easier than a clicky, but no momentary. But it only takes an Eneloop and isn't programable.


----------



## recDNA (May 26, 2014)

I don't care about programmability (though nice) but clicky is a must for me. There are dozens of nice twisties. No interest in them in this thread.


----------



## jupello (May 26, 2014)

How about the "Mini AAA Cree XP-G2 R5 CW/NW stainless steel"?


----------



## recDNA (May 26, 2014)

From cnquality goods?


----------



## jupello (May 26, 2014)

recDNA said:


> From cnquality goods?



Yep, it's CNQ001999 / sku. 1999.
Some discussion about the light here.


----------



## recDNA (May 26, 2014)

jupello said:


> Yep, it's CNQ001999 / sku. 1999 there. It seems to be sold in other chinese sites like wallbuys and aliexpress too. Some discussion about it here.



Li ion support? Output?


----------



## jupello (May 26, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Li ion support? Output?



No Li-ion's and 140 Lumens.


----------



## recDNA (May 26, 2014)

Thanks but hoping for li ion support


----------



## jupello (May 26, 2014)

Hehe, so the search goes on..


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 26, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Thanks but hoping for li ion support



well, the latest specs,
*Battery: 1x AAA battery / 1x10440 li-ion (notincluded)
* but it still has:
*Battery: 1x AAA battery / 1x10440 li-ion (notincluded)

*so still a bit confused. Especially as there is an extension body available:

* Extension body [Plus $3.00]*


----------



## recDNA (May 26, 2014)

Somebody ordered one and said he would check back when it comes in.


----------



## Kestrel (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for mentioning the just-released LD02, I am happy to hear of it and am looking forward to seeing reviews.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 28, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> but it still has:
> *Battery: 1x AAA battery / 1x10440 li-ion (notincluded)
> *



Bah, sorry, that should have said :
*Voltage : 0.8-1.6V (can't use 3.7V Li-ion battery )* 

In any case, that line in the specs has now been removed and the CNQ1999 has 10440 listed officially in the title now. Not confirmed but I think it can be safely said to support Li-ion.


----------



## recDNA (May 28, 2014)

I anxiously await reviews.


----------



## mcnair55 (May 29, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> Thanks for mentioning the just-released LD02, I am happy to hear of it and am looking forward to seeing reviews.



Should fill a gap in the market as most AAA are twisties which i hate.


----------



## jbrett14 (May 29, 2014)

That LD02 looks nice and could very well be the ticket. However, if it starts out in LOW, I will keep looking. My preference is for a light that turns on in HIGH (the mode I will need 99% of the time).


----------



## whill44 (May 29, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted (http://www.lighthound.com/Lighthound-AAA-Flashlight-Cree-XP-G2-LED_p_4193.html) but I have one and it's not bad at all. Its a twisty and starts on high.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 29, 2014)

jbrett14 said:


> However, if it starts out in LOW, I will keep looking. My preference is for a light that turns on in HIGH (the mode I will need 99% of the time).



Typically from Fenix they start on medium->low->high


----------



## whill44 (May 30, 2014)

recDNA said:


> The thing is I really, really hate twisties but I would love a clicky small enough for my keyring.



Well, I should have read the first post through instead of skimming. A twistie is not what your looking for. Disregard my suggestion.


----------



## anomalyconcept (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I finally received my package from cnqualitygoods containing the CQG S1 (cool white) and the DQG Mini AAA '1999' stainless steel (neutral white). Shipping was via Sing(apore)Post registered mail which took 20+ days- seems like the package took a boat ride across the Pacific. I had to go to the post office to sign for the delivery as it was registered mail.

My goal for these lights is to find a smaller replacement to a Quark Tactical AA which is carried next to a thin wallet in the front pocket. I opted to try the S1 first due to the smaller diameter and the lack of knurling since the Quark has chewed up the wallet a bit. The Mini AAA's knurling looks and feels similar to the Quark's and I'd expect it to perform about the same.

Some initial impressions:
The S1 is sleek- it's very minimalistic and looks like a small stainless steel rod. It's also fairly slippery and I've dropped it and dented/scratched it slightly already. The edges on the tail are a little bit sharp due to the design while the Mini AAA has softer/rounder edges. Both of the stainless steel lights feel as heavy as the aluminum Quark. 

Both have metal tailcaps/button which extend ever so slightly beyond the end of the light which gives a slight wobble when tail standing. However, it makes the switch easier to press since the diameter of the lights are only slightly wider than a AAA. There doesn't appear to be an O-ring between the metal button and the body which allows the button to wiggle a bit from side to side. The Mini AAA's button has more of a travel before the switch is engaged (likely due to being a reverse clicky) and has less resistance than either the S1 or QTA.

Both lights came with dry threads which I suspect is because of the electrical path. Using conductive lubrication will probably be necessary (I only have non-conductive lube, will see if it still works).

The Mini AAA's neutral white LED is slightly pink which gives it an overall brownish tint. In comparison, the Quark's NW XML looks yellowish and the CW CQG S1 looks blue (as expected). I can compare them to a Nichia 219b if there is interest.

The S1 has a forward clicky which makes it easier choosing between High-Medium-Strobe. The Mini AAA has a reverse clicky, which I don't like as much, cycling through High-Medium-Low. My baseline for comparison is the QTA's interface with low and turbo. I very much like the decoupling of the mode selection (based on the head being tight/loose) and the activation (forward clicky for momentary on). UIs are subjective and each has its benefits.

Overall, I am satisfied with the lights. The S1 is a nice thin light which will likely replace the QTA for pocket duty, especially in dressier situations. The Mini AAA will soon get a chance in this role, but the reverse clicky will take a little bit getting used to.

I am not qualified to comment on keychain carry since I keep my keys as light (no pun intended) as possible. The stainless steel definitely adds weight but would survive longer against keys. If the CQG S1 is small enough for keychain carry (see first page for pictures), then the DQG Mini AAA will be just as suitable with a slightly larger diameter but a shorter length.


----------



## anomalyconcept (Jun 17, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> Typically from Fenix they start on medium->low->high



The video preview on the LD02 product page appears to be M->L->H (around 37 seconds).


----------



## markr6 (Jun 18, 2014)

jbrett14 said:


> That LD02 looks nice and could very well be the ticket. However, if it starts out in LOW, I will keep looking. My preference is for a light that turns on in HIGH (the mode I will need 99% of the time).



Looks like a great light, we need more AAA clickies! But that 8lm low is a deal breaker for me. I use my L10 3-mode often and find the 3lm too high.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 16, 2014)

Anybody care to review one of the clickies you sent to China for? Anybody discover a new one? It's a shame it is impossible to add a keyring to an Eiger with the momentary button installed


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 16, 2014)

How about the new DQG AAA tail-clicky available from CNQG. It's a 1xAAA/10440 stainless steel light with an XPG2.

Dimensions:
64.5mm x 12.5mm x 12mm

Weight:
15g

Output:
2 modes:
High: 60 lumens
Low: 3 lumens

On 10440, high is 210 lumens, but will ramp back to 60 lumens after 10 seconds.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes, I was hoping someone 
who bought it would give us a review


----------



## Tapis (Oct 6, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> How about the new DQG AAA tail-clicky available from CNQG. It's a 1xAAA/10440 stainless steel light with an XPG2.



Bumping this. Anybody purchased this light and could comment about it?


----------



## N_N_R (Oct 6, 2014)

Strange that not much was said about the Lumintop Tool AAA here. There aren't that many reviews online either. I got mine not long ago and I received the new version - it has three modes as opposed to the previously mentioned two-mode version.

The box doesn't state the lumens, though. I was linked to a review on another forum where someone had measured the lumens - mid around 28, low around 5 and high around 96.

I'm absolutely in love with it because it reminds me my fave Fenix lights in construction. It may not be the smallest AAA clicky because the clicky rubber boot protrudes as opposed to being recessed in the switch, but it's worth it, I think. Especially when I compare the prices of the Lumintop Tool and the new Fenix LD02.

Also, as I posted in another thread not long ago, I can swap the heads and use the head of my Preon P2 with the body of the Lumintop Tool :thumbsup: This I get a seven-mode 1 x AAA clicky.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 6, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Bumping this. Anybody purchased this light and could comment about it?



I just got the DQG Mini AAA Clicky XPG2 Stainless Steel from Banggood $19.
The tint is pure white and cool. I won the tint lottery on this one.
The beam is floody with a big hotspot.
It is so nice Ima collect them all.
There is the 70mm Mini 3-mode tail-clicky and the 57mm Tiny 2-mode twisty.
There is the 10440 version and non-10440 version.
There is stainless steel and titanium.
There are also knockoffs.
I chose mine based on looks and clicky.
Use a coupon code and buy tracking.


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 6, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Bumping this. Anybody purchased this light and could comment about it?




I like mine and use it often. Very small, nice beam and color, and CLICKY! I use it to take dogs out - easy to put in mouth if I need to pick something up.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 6, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> Strange that not much was said about the Lumintop Tool AAA here. There aren't that many reviews online either. I got mine not long ago and I received the new version - it has three modes as opposed to the previously mentioned two-mode version.


Thanks for this info. Two questions, is it a forward-clicky or reverse-clicky, and what is the mode order of the three-mode? (The two-mode sounded like a winner to me with the low coming on first.) Thanks,


----------



## N_N_R (Oct 6, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> Thanks for this info. Two questions, is it a forward-clicky or reverse-clicky, and what is the mode order of the three-mode? (The two-mode sounded like a winner to me with the low coming on first.) Thanks,




- reverse clicky 

- med > low > high


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 6, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> - reverse clicky


Bah Humbug. 
But thanks for the info,


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 4, 2014)

any new lights for this category? 

i just ordered the DQG aaa clicky and lumintop tool (3mode i hope) few days ago and will be waiting them to arrive in few weeks. in mean time i just wonder if there are others that has come out. i kinda expect lumintop to replace the old itp eos a3 from my work keys. (and if i understood correctly, lumintop will thread to preon head.. and then it should also thread into a3 head too. i have been using one of my extra preon2 bodies with a3 head) 

what i would want/like: about 3-4 modes (starts from lowest), neutral tint, pocket clip, more for close up user light so flood beam. (as bonus.. foward clicky/momentary would be nice too. i could live with 2 mode then if it works like quark tactical did.. loose head one mode tight head another mode. as momentary works best with single stage lights. multimodes with foward clicky are a bit cumbersome.. but i kinda still want one. hhah.)


----------



## recDNA (Dec 4, 2014)

Do they make a single mode? I only want high.


----------



## jbrett14 (Dec 4, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Do they make a single mode? I only want high.



Me too!


----------



## recDNA (Dec 4, 2014)

Is there a thread at cpfmp


----------



## jorn (Mar 21, 2015)

Got the "dqg slim aaa" clicky with extender today. Fantastic little light. I have bought all the versions of the aaa dqg, and so far this is the best. Nice looking, better knurling than the older versions. As always the first thing i did was taking it into the shower hosing it down. No leaks as a single aaa. leaked with the extender in 2xaaa mode. There was no O-ring on the extender so obviously it leaked, but no damage done. Got plenty of o-rings with the light so im going to put one on the extender. Also dropped it on the floor 15-20 times, no problems. I always drop and check if my lights are waterproof when they arrive. Dont want any suprises.
Got the NW version and the tint is awsome. Got no complaints on this little bugger. No pwm. Have not tested with a 10440, the + button is too big on my 10440's so i need to add a magnet, but cant find it. Im guessing it got pwm with a 10440, the older versions have pwm with a 10440. Took some pics, point and shoot, not great pics but shows the size vs other aaa clickys.

Showing the clicky. The dqg got a reverse clicky.






As a 2xaaa. 





As a single aaa. from the left. Lumapower lm21 (crap), liteflux lf2xt (good), univex aaa (good), cqg (crap), dqg (good), tain p0. The tain is a twisty, but the smallest aaa out there. Added for size comparing.


----------



## bltkmt (Mar 22, 2015)

Not sure why you say the smooth CQG is crap? I like the beam color on my NW version and the stainless machining is great.


----------



## jorn (Mar 22, 2015)

It had a ratteling lense, and no o-rings. No doubt it was not waterproof, did not even test it. The led and driver is press fitted, so cant fix it. AND it broke after the first drop to the floor. So when it broke, i found out i could use some force and heat to press the driver out. When i finally got the led and driver out, I found out the "pill" was baisicly made of tin foil and the reflector plastic. It's the crappiest design i have seen in a flashlight, and i have cracked open a lot. So now i keep the tube just in case i find some better parts for it. Just because i think the tube looks good


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Love my DQG slim AAA. It has to be the smallest clicky AAA light in the market. Compared to my other NW lights, tint is a mixture of yellow and green. But that is not a problem in actual use. Efficiency is below average compared to my other AAA lights. But it's still my most used light, averaging about 2hrs of use everyday.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 22, 2015)

davidt1 said:


> Love my DQG slim AAA. It has to be the smallest clicky AAA light in the market. Compared to my other NW lights, tint is a mixture of yellow and green. But that is not a problem in actual use. Efficiency is below average compared to my other AAA lights. But it's still my most used light, averaging about 2hrs of use everyday.



Still no USA dealer?


----------

